# Barnenboim's Beethoven Sonatas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you enjoy his cycle? He seems to be in his element with Beethoven I think. I haven't heard him playing other composers much to compare, but I know I enjoy this very much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2020)

He recorded two. I like the first one he did for EMI in the 60's.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been listening to the second one, I didn't know he did it twice.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

He does a very lovely Pathetique, one of my favourites. I have't listened beyond that.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

He actually has a third set that he recorded live in 2005.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

WildThing said:


> He actually has a third set that he recorded live in 2005.


how do you find it?


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> how do you find it?


Amazon? :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

WildThing said:


> Amazon? :tiphat:


I meant, do you enjoy it.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I meant, do you enjoy it.


Haha. I do. Some reviewers and listeners seem to enjoy his third set the most...I don't find that his interpretations differ all that much throughout the years to be honest. There are some subtle changes among individual sonatas on each of his sets, but he is remarkably consistent and I like all 3 about equally.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

WildThing said:


> Haha. I do. Some reviewers and listeners seem to enjoy his third set the most...I don't find that his interpretations differ all that much throughout the years to be honest. There are some subtle changes among individual sonatas on each of his sets, but he is remarkably consistent and I like all 3 about equally.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I have all three of the Barenboim sets. They are not all similar. He has changed tempos and various interpretations over the years. The 2005 live version is IMO particularly special. It will likely turn out to be his last. The 2005 live #32 Arietta is one of the best I’ve ever heard.


----------

